# IBS Audio Program developer Michael Mahoney meets David Mowat MP (Member of Parliament)



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Friday, 5 April 2013
Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Michael Mahoney meets David Mowat MP

From the desk of Michael Mahoney~

Since 1991 I have been working with Irritable Bowel Syndrome sufferers. This common gastroenterological condition affects up to 1 in 5 of the population at some time in their life.

During March 2013, I met David Mowat MP for Warrington South at a business meeting, and briefly explained the work I do as a clinical hypnotherapist, researcher and developer of innovative health solutions, including my work in developing the IBS Audio Program 100

The meeting was understandably brief given the forum, however later that month I got another opportunity to explain my work in more detail and for a much longer time.

Mr Mowat very quickly understood the issues faced by this patient population, and was very positive in his encouragement for my work. I was delighted that I was unhurried, I was listened to, and the MP asked important questions and understood the answers. Clearly Mr Mowat understood the gravity of IBS as I explained the physical and emotional aspects of the condition to him.

[Photo of David Mowat MP & Michael Mahoney holding IBS Audio Program 100]

I am delighted that my work and its benefits for IBS sufferers have taken a positive step forward today."

When the editor of the local magazine warrington-worldwide asked David Mowat MP about the meeting he commented

"Michael's work is a fine example of what can be done with persistence and a dedication to those who suffer, while finding a possible innovative solution to NHS budget costs. It is encouraging to find dedication like this within my constituency."

Clearly a postive step for IBS sufferers everywhere, I left the meeting impressed that this often forgotten patient population, had, finally been heard. while there is much still left to do, it is a good start!

-----

For those considering the IBS Audio Program - April is IBS Awareness month - the program is on sale~

http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.warrington-worldwide.co.uk/articles/15534/1/MPs-support-for-pioneering-IBS-work/Page1.html


----------



## genie09 (Mar 20, 2013)

i was just giving this disc set for my birthday(it was on my wish list)!!!!! cant wait to see results at 100 days! this could be life changing!! in a great way!!!


----------

